# what resort to hit up north of TORONTO



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

will be staying up there for 2 mths what resort would you guys suggest that i hit up?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue Mountain (collingwood, ontario)


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Blue Mountain for cruising and riding. Mt. St. Louis Moonstone for park (best park in Ontario) or Lakeridge for proximity to TO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

travel farther and go to MT. Tremblant.... you can't beat the night life there. the mountain has three distinct sides.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

smoothrider said:


> travel farther and go to MT. Tremblant.... you can't beat the night life there. the mountain has three distinct sides.


If you're going to drive 7hrs to get to Tremblant, you might as well go to Jay Peak (7.5hrs) which is a million times better.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

blue mountain is the best/biggest in ontario imo but doesn't compare to the big mountains on the east coast ie tremblant, jay peak, and its an intrawest resort. dagmar i believe is the best park in ontario apparently but it gets packed during the evenings because thats when the kids from the surrounding areas come out. and ya if you're in montreal its worth driving an hour and a half to jay peak rather than tremblant. less crowded, better runs, better snow.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

dagmar has a decent park, MSLM is the best in Ontario for sure. Tremblant is over-hyped, same with Blue in my opinion


----------

